
Hackers Steal Traveller Data from US Customs and Border Protection - keydutch
https://www.silicon.co.uk/e-regulation/governance/hackers-us-customs-262025
======
masonic
The title of this blogspam article is a lie. The data was not stolen from CBP,
it was stolen from Perceptics, which allegedly stored local copies in
violation of its contracts.

